# Tennessee Coyote hunting



## jackbarton (Jan 5, 2007)

I have been out hunting at dusk (usually around 430-600) using a foxpro electronic caller. I used the cottontail distress sound, but it has several others. I have a good cover scent that spray all around where I am sitting, and i usually leave some cheap meat lying around my stand. However, I haven't been able to call in a single coyote. I have a farm in Middle Tennessee where I hunt and it is about 150 acres. I hear them later at night howling but i never can seem to draw them in. Any tips y'all have to offer would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## dmtindell (Jan 5, 2007)

I live in east tennessee. I am fairly new to coyote hunting. I started about a year ago. I cant really offer you to much info. but Im always looking for someone to hunt with. what part of middle tn are you in??
\
If you havent tried early mourning yet you should. :sniper:


----------



## jackbarton (Jan 5, 2007)

My Farm's in Bell Buckle, about 30 miles south of Murfreesboro. I Haven't really tried early in the morning, I'd rather stay up late than get up early lol. Have you had any luck calling them in? From what I hear its harder to get 'em in that out west.


----------



## CoyoteRich (Jan 5, 2007)

I live in East Tn also. I have called coyotes three years now and Tn is one of the hardest states to call in. I have educated my share of coyotes along the way, and still do at times. I have called in a coyote the last three time I went hunting and killed two of them. Here are some things that I think will help you: I own a FoxPro FX3 but I had to learn to use it correctly; I was putting it to close to me and the coyotes were winding me. Try to put it upwind at least 100 yards from you near a tree line or a grown up fence row. You have probably educated the coyotes where you are hunting so I would leave them alone two or three weeks before trying again and also use a different distress sound, And call from a different place on the farm. Try to pick level ground to call from because our rolling hills and mountains makes the wind swirl in all directions and you will be winded. I do better calling at first light but the last one my partner and I shot was at high noon with a 15mph wind. It is against TWRA laws to use meat as bait. You will do better with a decoy. I own a Jack In The Box by FoxPro. It really made a big difference. Set it beside your FoxPro caller. Use some of your hunting time to get permision to hunt more farms in your area. Overcalling a productive farm kills it. I have a few farms that coyotes are on only at night. No matter what I try, I cant get them to come from the next farm in the daytime. The only answer is to get permision from the next farmer. It works for me !! Hope this helps. I am now up to about 20 farms and still looking.


----------

